# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  عـآآلم أخضرر

## بنت نصر الله

في هذا الزمان المليئ بالحقد والكراهيه !
لقيت به عالم اخضر تسوده المحبه والأخاء
وتزهر به اغصان الود والورد 
ألتقيت بقلب يسكن هذا العالم النقي 
قلب رائع حنون 
أحببت هذا القلب 
ومن يعرف هذا القلب ولايحبه ؟؟!!!
أنتظرتها وسئمت من الأنتظار 
أنني أناديك ؟!!
تعالي وخذيني الى عالمك حيث الهواء النقي والموده الصادقة 
اننتظرك فهل من مجيب يلبي ؟؟

بقلم : 
بنت نصر الله ,, :bigsmile:

----------


## قاهرية والنعم

روووعة

ثااانكس

----------


## أموله

رائع

ابدعتتتي ،، 

ننتظر عطائك وجديدك دوما

----------


## ليلاس

قلم مبدع للغاااااااية

ربي يعطييييك العااااافية غنااااتي ع المجهووود

و ننتظر منك المزيييييييد من الابداااااع

----------

